# Successful Overclocking for the P4C800-E Deluxe!



## DBVanDyke (Nov 2, 2003)

I have had my Asus P4C800-E Deluxe overclocked for a few weeks now with no problems. I pound on it hard too with UT 2003 at all the max settings and my ATI 9700 Pro and monitor set to 1280x960 @ 85Hz. No crashes. No lock-ups. No problems. I also run Enter the Matrix with all max settings; no problems.

My thought with so many people seemingly having problems is that maybe the right settings combinations just need to be uncovered.

Let's all pool our settings together in this thread and find the best, working combination.

To compare performance results, we need to all use the same benchmarking software. I recommend Performance Test from PassMark . This is a freeware benchmarking tool you can download for free. This is the same benchmark software that is bundled with Symantec System Works 2004. It will produce a very small 8k baseline file that we can attach to our postings, download, and then open in Performance Test and compare with our own systems.

I have attached my Performance Test baseline to this message. (NOTE: This Forum will not accept file extensions of .PT so just use .ZIP and then rename to .PT) Please use your TechSupportForum User ID in the name of your baseline file. Also don’t forget to add your system configuration information to the notes section.

Here are my relevant, working, Overclocking settings:

Board: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
Board Rev.: 1.xx (Found with Asus PC Probe under DMI Explorer, Motherboard.)
(2) Corsair XMS CMX512-3200C2 (1GB DDR400)
CPU: 3.2Ghz @ 3.537
BIOS: 1013

Advanced--> JumperFree Configuration-->
AI Overclock Tuner [Overclock 10%]
Performance Mode [Turbo]

CPU Configuration-->
CPUID Maximum Value Limit	[Enabled]
Hyper Threading Technology	[Enabled]

Chipset-->
Configure DRAM Timing by SPD	[Enabled]
Performance Acceleration Mode	[Auto]
DRAM Idle Timer [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Rate [Auto]
Graphics Adapter Priority [AGP/PCI]
Graphics Aperture Size [128MB]
Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
ICH Delayed Transaction [Enabled]
MPS Revision [1.4]
PCI PnP-->
Plug and Play O/S [Yes]

My PassMark scores:

PassMark Rating: 537.8
MegaFLOPS: 263.3


----------



## paulcroker (Nov 4, 2003)

Here's mine all at AUTO (can't o/c cos sometimes get BSOD/reboot cycle)

Board: Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
Board Rev.: 1.xx 
1Gb Kingston HyperX DDR400-3200 Dual Channel Kit
CPU: 3.0Ghz
Asus v9520 (GeForce FX 5200 128Mb)
BIOS: 1013
O/S: XP Home SP1

Advanced--> JumperFree Configuration-->
AI Overclock Tuner [Standard]
Performance Mode [Standard]

CPU Configuration-->
CPUID Maximum Value Limit [Disabled]
Hyper Threading Technology [Enabled]

Chipset-->
Configure DRAM Timing by SPD [Enabled]
Performance Acceleration Mode [Auto]
DRAM Idle Timer [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Rate [Auto]
Graphics Adapter Priority [AGP/PCI]
Graphics Aperture Size [128MB]
Spread Spectrum [Enabled]
ICH Delayed Transaction [Enabled]
MPS Revision [1.4]
PCI PnP-->
Plug and Play O/S [No]


367.1 Passmark rating
237.1 MegaFLOPS


----------



## DBVanDyke (Nov 2, 2003)

*Settings that work.*

Hi paulcroker,

Have you tried all of the same settings that I am using? If not, give them a try and see if they work for you. One thing I noticed is that your PnP OS is set to NO. You should certainly change this to YES as XP is a PnP OS.

I would really like to see if my settings work for you, although we have different CPU's and RAM so the 10% OC may or may not work.


----------



## paulcroker (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi,

Yeah I've tried every possible combination of settings - can't do the Plug & Play thing cos then XP shares too many IRQs, stupid APCI!

Can't even overclock 1%, sometimes XP will boot, but sooner or later I'll get a STOP 0x0000008E in win32k.sys

Probably memory incompatibility? memtest and XP are fine with Standard/AUTO settings.

On the whole I'm happy, though, it's a zillion times faster than the P3 1Ghz laptop it replaced


----------



## DBVanDyke (Nov 2, 2003)

*N E X T ? ? ?*

If you've got your P4C800 (E or non-E) up and running, then download the free benchmark software mentioned above and post your results here.

The more benchmark and config info we have, the better we can tune up our systems and get the max performance and stability we all want.


----------



## malgeorge (Oct 18, 2003)

My system:

P4C800 E-Delux Bios 1013
P4 2.8 o/c 10% = 3.08
2 x 512 MB DDR 333 Dual channel and performance enabled
2 x 80 GB Maxtor DM9 Sata drives in Raid0 mode
Gf4 Ti 4600 graphics card 310/680 

Passmark rating 453.3
MegaFLOPS 252.3

I o/c using manual in bios and setting FSB to 230 all others on auto giving a cpu speed of 3.22 GHz. System is very stable.

@ 3.22 GHz score is 449.3 / 265.9


I have also used clockgen to change cpu speed and cpu_z to check.


Mal


----------



## TylerD75 (Sep 27, 2004)

As mentioned above, the Plug And Play OS option is actually best set to no (in my experience). The only thing this affects is if you want the Bios or the OS to set IRQs. If you use dual-boot with linux, you definatly want to set this to no. And some PCI cards like SCSI, and some AGP cards, does not like IRQ sharing. So if you've got strange errors or hangups, this could be linked to this. I for one, always say no on PnP OS. 
This is especially true if you've got Linux installed, since I've noticed that windows change the IRQ settings to the point where linux has to reconfigure the hardware at every boot after win boot (Since I've set the PnP OS to NO the for years now I don't know if this is true any more. I expereinced this with Win2K/Debian Potato Distro, have never tested it with XP).

Just thought I'd add my view here when I read the thread...

Cheers,
TylerD


----------



## schtebie (Sep 23, 2004)

how do you guys run the performance test? and what do you use to open the .pt file? (sorry...i'm a newb to overclocking)


----------



## schtebie (Sep 23, 2004)

i downloaded the freeware benchmark software, but i'm lost as to which tests to run...can anyone help? TIA


----------



## Rtstrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*adfsasd*

The highest I've ever clocked my processor where it would run decently is 3.75Ghz. I have managed to get it up to 3.95 Ghz but it would not boot past the post...I figure, if you have a fast system why overclock? lol


----------



## schtebie (Sep 23, 2004)

PassMark 529.2
MegaFLOPS 735.0

I'm running my P4 [email protected]


----------



## TylerD75 (Sep 27, 2004)

I noticed that some of you have spread spectrum turned on and some don't. What excactly does this function do? I've read somewhere that you should turn this off to have a stable system, so I have.
If my assumptions are correct, wouldn't it be better to have this turned on when overclocking? I don't know this for sure, but doesn't this feature enable/disable setting different speeds on different buses?
I.e. I set my FSB to 230Mhz, this implies setting up the PCI, AGP and DRAM speed as well. In a perfect world, Intel wouldn't have set the multiplier locked at 14x, but how do I turn up the FSB, and only the FSB? The DRAM speed is really no problem, since I've bought PC3700 (466Mhz) RAM, but the PCI slots? Don't know if I want to overclock my PCI cards as well...

Cheers,
TylerD

Update: I've found the setting for AGP/PCI speed, so forget it! I would've deleted the msg, but that seems like too much to ask, hehe... :4-money:
But the question regarding Spread Spectrum remains... I would really like to know excactly what this feature is....


----------

